# Shrimp bait



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Do you all put vanilla or an other flavering to your shrimp. I heard the jello work good . I was just wondering. Thanks


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

I put garlic powder on mine...seems to work well for me!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Let sit in the sun for a bit also. Don't know about flavoring personlly. But wickford suggestion of garlic I have heard from some old timers. Also use uncooked shrimp. !!!!! When I first started I some how got the idea that cooked shrimp, like the bagged frozen stuff you get at the store, was what you should use, Yes I am a DUMB A$$. Raw that has been out in the sun for awhile has worked for me but I don't use it much anymore. I have been into live bait lately S


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I used the garlic powder an the vanilla both worked. The fish must have been off last night. All they would do is play with it.Had a good hit on livers an that was it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i use vanilla sometimes,but freezing and thawing a couple times will ripen it some,and make it even better.i use 30-40 count(raw,as mentioned).cheapest i can find,cause the wife hates paying for good seafood just to feed fish with


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Frozen uncooked tiger or white shrimp is what i use. Cut em up into 2-3 pieces and put them in a plstic container with a lid. I usually go to Krogers to get the shrimp. Lately they have had the white shrimp on sale in 1lb bag. Just ask the seafood clertk for a couple of the plastic containers with lids. As for me plain shrimp no fillers or oils.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive played around with flavoring shrimp a few times..............tried anise oil and catfish formula spray on them and i didnt do all that great, seems to me that FRESH 60-80 shrimp from the walmart seafood dept works the best !!! 

i know garlic salt works great on livers so it should be OK on shrimp too !!!


----------



## Catfish Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

At the local Bait shop they sell raw shrimp and ive tried it twice and i havent had any kind of luck with it actually what i have had a lot of luck with though is cheese. Just velveta cheese that comes in the blocks and a treble hook and some tea bags. I just put the cheese in the tea bad hook the top of it closed and cast it out it seems to work really well.


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

I like to buy some small shrimp from a baitshop, put a small chunk on my hook, then a nightcrawler, then another chunk of shrimp. It makes a really attractive spiral in the water.

I like to use any kind of garlic scent, but I don't do it that much because it STINKS so bad. I break my shrimp into small chunks, put em in a ziplock, and pour a little but of garlic powder in the bag. It really helps the channel bite.

YOu can do the same for corn for carp.


----------

